# kiermasz szkolny



## Encolpius

Hello, I don't want the English translation, because I think I can imagine what it is, but I am not sure. And I think it is only in Poland. Does it mean that schoolchildren set a market, perhaps, but what do they sell? thanks.


----------



## majlo

They sell used books.


----------



## Encolpius

Only books? Nothing like pens, satchels, old toys? Thanks.
And is this still popular in Poland?


----------



## majlo

Well, pens, satchels etc. might be the case too, of course, but the idea is to sell used books.
I don't know if it's still popular. It's been a while since I attended school.  But I'd presume it is since Poland is a poor country and people are looking to get textbooks, and everything else for that matter, the cheapest they can.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Well, pens, satchels etc. might be the case too, of course, but the idea is to sell used books.
> I don't know if it's still popular. It's been a while since I attended school.  But I'd presume it is since Poland is a poor country and people are looking to get textbooks, and everything else for that matter, the cheapest they can.


People from middle class in rich countries also buy second hand books.


----------



## JakubikF

And yes, it is still popular.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> People from middle class in rich countries also buy second hand books.



And people in Poland also buy new books. So what?


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> And people in Poland also buy new books. So what?


Well, you wrote that people buy second hand books because Poland is a poor country. The country does not have to be poor for the people to buy second hand books.


----------



## majlo

But there's a correlation between a country being poor and hence its citizens buying used books, right?


----------



## BarraRaBarra

I think it was much more popular in the dark ages (say seventies of the past century) when brand new textbooks were rarely available (think shortage economy).


----------



## robin74

majlo said:


> But there's a correlation between a country being poor and hence its citizens buying used books, right?


Is that really so? Because my experience from studying in Poland and in California is that selling / buyind used books is about equally widespread in both countries.


----------



## majlo

robin74 said:


> Is that really so?



Yes, that is really so. Because when I was a student children who could afford new books didn't buy used ones, and vice versa.


----------

